# Not loosing weight and feel bloated!



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys. Little help please.

About 3 months ago I did do a little cut just dieting and exercise. I was 12 stone did this before my hol, I have a very bad sweet tooth! I then went on hol binged came home after 14 days and was 13.5 stone. Up to 2 weeks ago all I have been eating is crap. But like big breakfast. Then don't eat anything until tea time witch will be like a takeaway food type with chocolate Chrisp biscuits ect. I am now sitting at 14.1 stone. 2 weeks ago I started my diet witch is strict! Kept 500cal under maintenance. Foods are:

chicken, fish, brown rice. Oats. Vergin coconut oil. Whey protein. Some veg and salad. No sugar! With bcaa and eaa added pre cardio.

Pro 200g

carb 150g

fats 60g.

Very clean and don't cheat at all. Been on this diet for 2 weeks and not lost a single pound. Feel bloated after every meal. Even after a protein shake makes me heave and bloated. Really not sure why I not loosing weight. Cardio 30min cross trainer. Weights 5x per week.

Is there any supplements I can try that helps breaking food down in stomach?


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Also my libido has gone since gaining all this weight


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

How do you know what your maintenance cals are? If you are not loosing weight you are probably eating at maintenance, Do you properly track and record everything you eat? I would reduce your daily cals and see how you go, If you are in calorie deficit you will loose weight.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MBR said:


> How do you know what your maintenance cals are? If you are not loosing weight you are probably eating at maintenance, Do you properly track and record everything you eat? I would reduce your daily cals and see how you go, If you are in calorie deficit you will loose weight.


As MBR has said drop cals again. Try another 200 off for a week then see how you go.

Or up your cardio.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

here are some of the things that have helped me over the past

hydrate first thing in the morning

dont stuff your face soon as you wake up

meal timing , find your sweet spot

weigh your food

it takes me 2 weeks to get off junk food

only eat dark chocolate , find the most bitter brand you can find

dont drink water half an hour before or after your meal

if you are gonna binge , up your cardio

have a spinach n meat only day after your cheat meal

*if you have bad skin *

try lemon water ,with green tea n vit c

*if you are loosing hair *

apply vit e on the infected area

*play with your macros ,, GOOD LUCK *


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rice can cause bloat either eat less or try washing it. If brown rice try soaking 12hrs.

Some protein powders can have a lot of sugar, check the ingredients.

Drink more.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.

i do weigh my food. Use myfitnesspal to calculate Cals ect. I eating 1900cals. Should be eating 2400 to maintain.

Diet is defo good and not had a single cheat meal. Never had problem with loosing weight in the past so just seems strange. The protein I use is on golds 100% whey protein. Seems like best stuff.

Can't up my cardio just yet as I get bad shin splints! I think it's due to the exess weight I am carrying.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

I wake up. Take dog for 20 min walk. 7ish. While sipping on bcaa/eaa mix. Home for 7.30. Straight on cross trainer. While sipping bcaa/eaa. Back in house 8ish. Have my oats/whey shake around 9ish. My chicken/ rice is 12ish again repeat that meal 3ish. Then no carbs after 3s except some veg or salad with my tea time meal. Before bed egg whites only or another shake. Forgot to add that I have egg whites as well.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> i do weigh my wood. Use myfitnesspal to calculate Cals ect. I eating 1900cals. Should be eating 2400 to maintain.


I'm guessing you got that 2400 kcal figure from some equation or online/phone calculator, right? If so you need to realise that it is VERY approximate. Follow the advice above to reduce calories further.

As you're using MFP, how much fibre are you having per day? Too much may be causing some of your issues, particularly if you've just switched from a fairly low fibre diet (which most diets hign in processed foods are).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Can't up my cardio just yet as I get bad shin splints! I think it's due to the exess weight I am carrying.


Cardio doesn't have to mean running. Cycling, swimming and even walking all count and will burn extra calories. Although it is generally easier to make significant changes primarily by reducing the calories that you eat.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just checked and says I only having 10g fiber per day? So rice and oats must not have much fiber in them.

Yes mate got the 2400 off calculater that myfitnesspal got me them figures. I will cut some cals further may take out some rice. Does seem I am eating way to little though but summit is wrong somewhere so will just have to try cutting 200cals more.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Just checked and says I only having 10g fiber per day? So rice and oats must not have much fiber in them.
> 
> Yes mate got the 2400 off calculater that myfitnesspal got me them figures. I will cut some cals further may take out some rice. Does seem I am eating way to little though but summit is wrong somewhere so will just have to try cutting 200cals more.


Oats have lots of fibre, but obviously it depends how much you eat. 10g sounds very low though and I guess some of what you're eating doesn't have the right data in MFP. Fruit and veg and major sources of fibre BTW. Odds are you eating too much by the sounds of it though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually, I'm being thick, you're only having 150g carbs so fibre is bound to be pretty low unless you're eating loads of vegetables.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

ok mate, will just stick to the drop in cals for now see how I get on. Will also increase my water intake.

Quick q just realised this after looking at a pack of Ham how much protein it has!

its sainsburys finest cure cooked ham slices. 120g. Pro 24g. Fat 1.8, carb 0.8, but salt 2.4g is that 2 much?

would that be ok while cutting? Was thinking of replacing my bed time eggs with it purely because they make me heave when eating them at night lol. Plus I love! Ham.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just had another look at my fitness pal and says sodium intake is 645g is that a lot? Sounds a lot!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Drop the protein shakes, I did that for a fortnight, felt so much better. @banzi would agree


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Felt better in what way mate?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Felt better in what way mate?


Leaa bloated for sure.


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Just had another look at my fitness pal and says sodium intake is 645g is that a lot? Sounds a lot!


I hope thats 645mg not grams!

AS long as sodium isnt above like 2.5g you should be fine. You do need some


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> i do weigh my food. Use myfitnesspal to calculate Cals ect. I eating 1900cals. Should be eating 2400 to maintain.
> 
> ...


I would get rid of the protein shakes for sure! They made me bloated and have bad stomach, I must prefer chicken or steak anyway

can't up the cardio due to your excess weight?? What height are you, you hardly have excess weight. I'm 15.5 stone and still run 30 mile a week


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

uhitmeudie said:


> I hope thats 645mg not grams!
> 
> AS long as sodium isnt above like 2.5g you should be fine. You do need some


This - 645g of sodium would probably be fatal!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry yes mg lol

will drop shakes next week see if helps.

Any info on the Ham guys?

yes I gained 2 stone in 3 months. Since doing so it's affected cardio. Bought new running shoes. Calf supports on both legs tried loads of things and get bad shin splints down both legs on the outer side from ankle to just below knee. Was told maybe it's the extra weight I carrying and maybe water retention at the ankles.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For a relatively short cut ham is fine if you like it. Long term there is some evidence that meats like this aren't the best for long term health, but it's a complicated picture.

If you're already feeling bloated I wouldn't be drinking more water.

Oh, and what the optimal sodium intake is is complicated too, with there being arguments that the sodium/potassium balance may be of more importance. Fruit and veg are the main sources of potassium.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cheers mate will add in some ham. Makes life easier for me and saves me wanting to cheat 

UP DATE!! Lost 1" off mid section!

since Tuesday this week I dropped my oats from my breakfast and just had a pro shake instead. Also dropped my night time shake or eggs. And just spreaded my daytime meals wider apart.

i forgot to mention I do my weights straight after cardio. So in the morning I don't have any carbs until around 11ish now since dropping the oats

So on Tuesday i measured myself around the belly/back with 1 of them fabric messurers. And again weigh myself and was 14 stone.

This morn weigh myself and still 14 stone! But when measured around belly I was 1" down! I did feel my belly had struck a little. But why the hell hasn't my weight dropped! I am way way under maintenance.

So it's only been 3 full days I lost that 1" hope it's fat and not water lol.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> i forgot to mention I do my weights straight after cardio.


From a muscle retention point of view you would probably be better doing weight before cardio, since you will have more energy to allow you to do more and crucially heavier weight work.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> i do weigh my food. Use myfitnesspal to calculate Cals ect. I eating 1900cals. Should be eating 2400 to maintain.
> 
> ...


now now, don't sound like those fatties that go on "ITV This Morning" claiming they are disabled or medically unable to exercise because they are too fat

Bike, spinning classes, swimming, cross trained, stepper etc. No excuses.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> now now, don't sound like those fatties that go on "ITV This Morning" claiming they are disabled or medically unable to exercise because they are too fat
> 
> Bike, spinning classes, swimming, cross trained, stepper etc. No excuses.


lol it's not that I am lazy far from that! What I been doing since not being able to do to long on cross trainer is do 15mins cross trainer. Straight onto punch bag for 10min then onto treadmill for 15 until shins burn!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> From a muscle retention point of view you would probably be better doing weight before cardio, since you will have more energy to allow you to do more and crucially heavier weight work.


cool will do that from now on mate.

any input on why my weight isn't dropping but my gut is strinking. Surely can't be muscle. It's only been 3 days.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ps: my gym is in my garage so limited. But them 3 items I have is more than enough. Just have to keep switching. I think once my legs are use to it will be able to do an hour fasted on treadmill like I use to do


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ultrasonic quick q.

was looking to add in kinda a little cheap tomz and Sunday. Just adding in some wholemeal wraps with my chicken instead of salad.

But when had a look it seems that wholemeal wraps are packed with sodium. But holeweat have no sodium.

Any advice mate?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Ultrasonic quick q.
> 
> was looking to add in kinda a little cheap tomz and Sunday. Just adding in some wholemeal wraps with my chicken instead of salad.
> 
> ...


My main advice for right now would be to stop worrying about sodium. You can have too little sodium as well as too much BTW. It's a long term health issue not a cutting issue.

But if you want to get an idea of overall sodium intake you can track this in Myfitnesspal, although you'll need to fix the data for lots of foods are many people mix up salt and sodium, and more significantly g and mg.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bluemoon9 said:


> cool will do that from now on mate.
> 
> any input on why my weight isn't dropping but my gut is strinking. Surely can't be muscle. It's only been 3 days.


You need to be looking at weight loss in terms of weeks, not days. Your weight will vary day to day with hydration and how much food you have in your GI tract. Weigh yourself every day and you'll get the idea. If you can be bothered, a good thing to do is to weigh yourself each day and then work out your average weight each week. Judge your progress on how this average changes week to week.


----------

